# Okaloosa Island- Eglin Matterhorn 5/11



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Quick 2 hour trip to snorkel with a friend while she's in town from pcola. Brought my Stradic 3000/Falcon Coastal Clearwater trout rod. 

1 pompano, 4 ladyfish, and probably a dozen hardtails in about an hour of jigging with pomp jigs. Lost both of them eventually to Spanish, you could see the school just pass the second sand bar. 

No fish pics but the beach was nice!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

No pics ehh bud? Yeah, I'll bet that "pompano" & those "hardtails" were fun. & I'm sure those "Spanish" took your jigs!


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

ThaFish said:


> No pics ehh bud? Yeah, I'll bet that "pompano" & those "hardtails" were fun. & I'm sure those "Spanish" took your jigs!


I'd probably have some video if I didn't sell my gopro to some goon in Pensacola!


----------



## qlock (Jul 9, 2016)

ThaFish said:


> No pics ehh bud? Yeah, I'll bet that "pompano" & those "hardtails" were fun. & I'm sure those "Spanish" took your jigs!




Damn. What a shitty way to say that. Not chill. Reminds me of the guys at half hitch in Navarre.

EDIT: ThaFish:


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

qlock said:


> Damn. What a shitty way to say that. Not chill. Reminds me of the guys at half hitch in Navarre.


You must be a pretty short guy

Because that went right over your head.


----------



## qlock (Jul 9, 2016)

NKlamerus said:


> You must be a pretty short guy
> 
> Because that went right over your head.




Oh, it must have. The way it sounded to me with all the quotes was he was calling you a liar, which was pretty mean, as I appreciate the reports. I’ll see my way out and try to remove my foot from mouth on the way.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

qlock said:


> Oh, it must have. The way it sounded to me with all the quotes was he was calling you a liar, which was pretty mean, as I appreciate the reports. I’ll see my way out and try to remove my foot from mouth on the way.


It's all good, if you met him you'd understand lol 

If he was truly being mean I'd remind him of the day I let him hold my sheepshead just for photos!!!


----------



## qlock (Jul 9, 2016)

NKlamerus said:


> It's all good, if you met him you'd understand lol
> 
> If he was truly being mean I'd remind him of the day I let him hold my sheepshead just for photos!!!


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

qlock said:


>


That could be read wrong, I realize that now that I posted it.....


----------



## qlock (Jul 9, 2016)

> That could be read wrong, I realize that now that I posted it.....




I think we have successfully confused anyone that tries to read this thread. My job here is done...


----------

